# 2x TL Autocannon Dreadnought



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always thought that the Dreadnought model was really cool looking, but I got a chance to read through one of the Index Astartes (the first one, I think) which said that Dreadnoughts are less common in the White Scars because they don't like being constrained.

I don't know if that fluff is still current, but I wanted to abstain from using a Dreadnought unless I found a cool one. Besides, it would be a little out of place in my entirely bike/mech army.

I was re-reading the options on the Dread, and I was excited to see the options for TL Autocannons on not one but both arms.

I didn't want to spring for the FW Autocannon arms, so I converted my own.

(Apologies in advance for the picture quality. I'll try and find an actual camera for better pictures.)




























I don't have any WIP pictures, but it wasn't too difficult. I started with the AOBR Dread along with 4 IG Heavy Weapon Team Autocannons.

On the MM arm, I cut off the tip of the MM (keep that part). I sanded down the side of the arm to fit the half cylinders. Then I glued the barrels from the Autocannons onto the place where the MM tip was. Greenstuff was used to fill any major gaps.

The DCCW arm was a little more difficult. I cut off the DCCW, and sanded down the side of the arm to get a flat surface. The cylinders went on the side, and a small piece of plasticard to cover up the hoses and cables. The MM tip was notched to fit where the DCCW was to provide a base for the barrels. I used greenstuff to fill big gaps, and the slots on the MM tip were filled by Testors Contour Putty.

It took a few hours to complete, and I am pleased with the results. It will definitely be unique in the group I play with.

If anybody has any questions, I'll do my best to explain exactly what I did.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice one, man. I'll admit you had my eyebrows raised when I read the title, but I think this one might work out decently on the tabletop, but certainly worked out on the desk top.


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it could be good. 4 TL S7 shots will present a threat to basically any transport or tank rear armor. It also has a high enough rate of fire to tear into infantry as well.

Right now I am thinking about putting it in a drop pod. I can drop him at his max range hopefully at a position to get some side armor shots.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Now to only make it a bit thinner to make it look like a gunslinger! Looks good form what I see but the GS work looks like it might not be as smooth as it should but the pics are blurry. Looking forward to the sharper pics!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

+Rep for doing exactly the same as me! 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33055 - :laugh:

It's a solid idea.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking very good. When I saw the thread title, I was wondering how you'd handle the ammo feeds on the autocannons being on the off-side for one arm, but you've managed to evade the issue brilliantly  

Definitely waiting for better pics...and paint!


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent Idea!!! Does it lose 1 Attack in the stat line for taking away the other DCCW?

ooooohhhhhh! A venerable has the same option......I'll never miss TL & BS 5


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice dread. I approve.


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

rdlb said:


> Excellent Idea!!! Does it lose 1 Attack in the stat line for taking away the other DCCW?
> 
> ooooohhhhhh! A venerable has the same option......I'll never miss TL & BS 5


I'm actually not sure on that, and I am looking to figure that out. From what I've read in the rulebook, I don't think it loses one attack for switching out the arm. It obviously won't get the 2x strength bonus.

However, I'm not worried if it turns out that it does lose one attack; it really isn't intended to get into CC.

I tossed around the venerable option, but I don't think it is worth it. Re-rolling BS 4 will hit often enough for me to not spend the extra points for one more point of BS.

The green stuff has hardened up, so I've cleaned up the GS. I think I'll get access to an actual camera tomorrow, so I'll get some better pics up then.

Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

I love it .. it gives that "Oh man gotta kill that quickly" look about it.
Also he looks like a old school battletech mech


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Veritax said:


> Also he looks like a old school battletech mech


I was thinking that! It's a great model, papa_funk. Don't be too surprised if it does draw a lot of fire, nicely done! :victory:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Veritax said:


> Also he looks like a old school battletech mech


I was thinking that also! 

Great model. FOR THE INNER SPHE-EMPEROR! Yeeeah...Emperor. That's the one.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to se ore pics and some painted pics of this.


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks pretty good mate, I must say.

So when do we get to see it painted??:grin:


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some better pictures for all those curious.

The dangerous carpet wastes









The right arm









The left arm. The white stuff at the base of the barrels is the Contour Putty I mentioned before. It doesn't look pretty, but the surface is smooth.









One thing to notice that I added was greenstuff to make a ring of sorts near the base of the barrels. Hopefully it will add some strength, and I think it looks good.

I am planning on priming it tomorrow, and I think it is going to the front of my painting queue. I am hoping to have it finished by the weekend.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, the GS is much better looking in the clearer shots! Only thing I can add it drill the barrels a bit deeper, thought they might be ok once they are painted. Really looking forwad to the paint being layed down! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Joining the barrels with that bracing ring makes it look very realistic. Good decision, one in a long line of many with this project, which I will be stealing!!


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been lazy with painting in the past week, but I've been back at it the past couple of days.

I still have a ways to go, but I've got the base colors on it. The Dread now looks a little like a panda. A giant, metal panda

A couple of spots need touched up where I fat fingered the black, but I wanted to post my progress.

Once again, sorry for the crappy pictures. Cell phone camera and a bright day makes for a bright and blurry Dread. I will use a better camera when it is closer to being done.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

lol
Panda.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:laugh: Someone tells you not to hunt endangered pandas; it's because some will shoot back. Nicely done, papa_funk!


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

Once again, thanks for all of your comments.

The dread is nearly done. I've got some basing to do to finish it up, and there are a couple of touchups I need to do, but it is nearly done. Now I just need a decent camera...

This is Brother Batu, the first Dreadnought of the White Scar's Ninth Company. The left leg scroll says "Scars" if you can't tell.




























I'll have access to a good camera this weekend, so I hope to get pictures up by then.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking really good now man. I'll Rep the finished article, once there are some clear pics. :laugh:


----------

